# Liver - Dire Prognosis



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

First off, I’m not sure if many here remember us from the “old days.” I fell out of the loop posting, but Susie (now 14) and Sadie (now 11) had been doing well. However, Sadie has recently become very sick. 

Quick background. Both are suspected to have asymptomatic MVD due to high bile acids tested back in 2007, Susie’s being 44.6 and Sadie’s 174, both with normal Protein-C tests and normal liver enzymes. 

I took the girls for their routine blood work back in April, which showed slightly elevated kidney values for Susie and elevated liver enzymes for Sadie (ALT 137). Vet said to simply increase Susie’s water intake, which brought her numbers back to normal. For Sadie, we could either ultrasound to look at her liver or increase her milk thistle dose and start back on SAMe (I cycle them on and off), then retest in 6 weeks. I opted to increase her liver supplements then retest. In June, her liver values were normal again (ALT 63). 

I also started adding a bit more water to her food along with Susie, since neither one has ever drink very much. It always has to be put on their food. But Sadie then seemed to start getting “picky” about eating. She’s never been that way, so it wasn’t like her. I attributed it to the increased water, thinking she didn’t like the change. I cut back on the water but it still took a lot of coaxing to get her to eat. I then had to rotate the food she was eating about every week to keep her interested. They’ve been on a home cooked, moderate protein diet for almost ten years. 

After a few weeks of her “pickiness” I started to notice her belly seemed a little bloated. I took Sadie back to the vet, her stomach wasn’t tender and he didn’t really think she felt bloated. It was subtle, and not something noticeable unless you really knew her. He thought she was fine and just going through a picky stage. I hate myself now for believing that. A few more weeks of this, her lack of appetite and bloating became worse, so due to my ongoing concerns the vet referred her for an ultrasound. This was done this past Monday. 

The consulting radiologist, upon hearing Sadie’s symptoms and learning of her history of MVD, told me Sadie was likely in liver failure at this point. She told me MVD is no longer painted with the broad brush of thinking that if they’re asymptomatic there’s no cause for worry. She said they’re learning there are varying degrees, and for Sadie’s bile acids to be as high as they were back in ’07, she’s had a more severe form that has taken its toll over the years. Before the ultrasound was even done, she told me she would likely find that Sadie’s liver was shrunken and scarred at this point, due to chronic stress. 

Instead, she found that Sadie’s liver was huge and filled with tumors. She said Sadie likely has liver cancer and there is no treatment. She said this has nothing to do with the MVD and her liver is actually functioning surprisingly well, considering. She said surgery to biopsy is too risky, and no point since she’s sure it’s cancer. She said there’s no successful chemo option for this, and the tumors are too large and numerous to surgically remove. She sent Sadie home with a low dose steroid for inflammation, Cerenia for appetite stimulation, said just try to keep her comfortable and gave her 1-3 months to live. 

Devastated doesn’t even begin to describe how I feel. I’m also so confused. I immediately took her to see one of my other vets who’s more alternative minded, and this vet said we can’t be certain it’s cancer without a biopsy (which isn’t recommend due to risks). This vet said she once treated a dog with massive liver tumors, which ended up being severe hepatitis that cleared up with antibiotics. She thinks this condition is indeed related to Sadie’s MVD, and it’s the result of chronic liver stress/inflammation over the years. 

This other vet started Sadie on Amoxicillin, iron/B complex due to slight anemia, an herbal liver support formula, and IV vitamin C treatments. Whether it’s cancer or severe liver inflammation, she said the IV C would benefit in either case. 

So Sadie is currently on: Milk thistle, SAMe, iron/B complex, herbal liver blend, wobenzym (for inflammation), vit E, vit C, fish oil, probiotic, and will be getting intravenous vitamin C once a week. She’s currently eating Dr. Dodds liver cleansing diet, pureed and syringe fed to her 3 times a day. Vet also recommended applying castor oil packs to her abdomen to reduce the fluid build up and inflammation. I’m also going to add dandelion and alpha lipoic acid supplements. 

With the syringe feeding, Sadie’s started to put some weight back on (had lost a pound, from 6 down to 5lbs). She was actually much perkier and playful after her first IV C treatment on Thursday. And the fluid in her abdomen has gone down a bit, either from the castor oil packs or combo of other things. 

Apologies for this boing so long. But all that to say, if anyone has any additional ideas, advice or prayers for Sadie, I welcome them all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

No ideas but saying prayers that Sadie responds to the alternative treatment!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, I don't know what to say other than doctors are not always right when predicting how long one has. 1-3 months becomes 1-3 years. You need to keep as optimistic as possible, even though you are naturally devastated with this prognosis. Sadie will want you to be strong for herl


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry, but it sounds like the alternative doctor has at least made her feel better. Hoping she is right and all will be well.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm also very sorry to read this. Let's be optimistic and hope the antibiotics make a big difference. Sometimes teaching universities can have a better insight on reading the ultrasound.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry. I cannot offer any insight. Sounds like you are doing everything possible for her. It's in Gods hands now.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Prayers for Sadie and you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have no advise, but sending lots of prayers for Sadie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Allison)))) no, this can't be, not little Sadie, I have missed you so much, my heart is breaking for you. You are the best of the best mommy, you can't blame yourself in any way, things happen that we just don't have any control of, and( I'm speaking from experience.) You have tried to be on top of things, never doubt that. I'm glad you got a second opinion, there is always HOPE and your doing everything you can, Sadie knows your doing your best for her. She knows you love her with all your heart and you know little Sadie loves you with all her heart, hold on to that.
Allison I will be praying for little Sadie and for you, it's really hard at times to stay positive, very important for both you and Sadie and little Susie. I'm asking God for a healing.
I really wish I lived close by, I could help you, and we could pray together, since I'm so far away just know my spirit is with you, I want to give you a big hug.
I love you Allison, please keep me updated, and know every night I will be praying for you Sadie and Susie.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs can have cancerous growths, benign growths, fibrosis, and even abscesses (pockets of infection) on the liver. Was a ultrasound-guided fine needle aspirate not offered to you? This would potentially give you a lot more information without the risks of surgical biopsies.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your words of encouragement. It truly means a lot. I’ve been meaning to get back on SM for some time, but I never ever imagined it would be under these circumstances. I’m just trying to take it a day at a time and stay as positive as I can. They told me Susie had bladder cancer last year and it turned out not to be the case, so I know miracles can happen. I’m not giving up on my sweet girl!

Jackie, thank you for the info. After reading more on liver tumors, I’ve been confused as to why the radiologist was so sure it was cancerous without testing. I’m desperately hoping this is benign. I asked her at the time about fine needle aspirate, but she said a larger biopsy would be needed to give definitive answers. I also asked the other vet I’m working with, but she doesn’t want to tax Sadie with a sedative at this juncture and said to see if there’s a noticeable change after the round of antibiotics. I pray so. 

And dear Paula, just knowing you and others are praying for her gives me such strength and encouragement. Thank you with all my heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - I'm so sorry about Sadie. I'm in the dark about liver disease but praying that it isn't cancer and that the antibiotics and/or alternative meds will help. Do you think it would help to get a consult from Dr. Center up at Cornell? After reading that they thought Susie had bladder cancer and it wasn't,I think I would be seeking top experts for advice. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Allison I can't express how sorry I am to read this. It doesn't seem fair that you are now having to treat and worry about Sadie after just getting Susie better. Is it the same vet who helped Susie so much that you are taking Sadie to?
Please feel free to email me whenever you want or need to. I will be praying so very hard for Sadie my dear friend. You are right, miracles do happen. Sending you my love along with so many prayers.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news! :smcry:

Glad you came back to SM. Hopefully we can be a support to you at this time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I remember you and your pretty girls. I'm so sorry for what you are going through and hoping for a good outcome, like Susie's. I'm glad she's feeling perkier with the medication.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. My Riley had BAT numbers like Sadie's. Hopefully the tumors are benign. I will keep you and Sadie in my prayers! Hugs!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sad to hear! Please stay strong...my cousin's min pin was diagnosed with cancer almost 5 years ago, if they had done surgery and chem, he probably wouldn't be here now. He's 16 and still hanging in there, so there is always hope. You and Sadie will definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Sadie's prognosis. I will keep her in my prayers--and you as well. 

Hugs,


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all so very much again for the support. I’m still just trying to get my head around this. 

Sue, thank you for the suggestion. I’m going to add it to my list of things to talk over with the vet when Sadie goes back Thursday. And Elaine, thank you so much, my friend. Last Monday when Sadie was diagnosed was also Susie’s birthday, and I couldn’t believe this was happening now to Sadie, after getting over the scare with Susie. And yes, the vet who did Susie’s IV C treatments is now doing Sadie’s, too. I’m so thankful to have that treatment option, it’s not easy to find. 

On the positive side, Sadie has continued to seem perkier the past few days and is currently playing with one of her toys. :wub: Thank you to each one of you again. I appreciate the prayers so, so much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she is a good patient an FNA can often be done without any sedation. I'd get a second opinion on this ultrasound. Yes an FNA is a small sample, but it may give you a good answer.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

jmm said:


> If she is a good patient an FNA can often be done without any sedation. I'd get a second opinion on this ultrasound. Yes an FNA is a small sample, but it may give you a good answer.


I didn’t know it could be done without sedation. That’s very good to know! Sadie’s usually pretty still at the vet’s. I’m definitely going to ask about this. I was referred to a radiologist at a specialty clinic so that Sadie could be seen quicker, but there’s another one who comes to my vet’s office in a few weeks, and I’d like him to re-check her. I’m questioning the other one more and more.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your Sadie. Praying everything will turn out fine.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

So very sorry. I know it's a difficult time & I can only offer you prayers and hope she will improve with all the love & care you are giving her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allison, just checking in on Sadie, you, Susie and Sadie our in my thoughts today and in my prayers, I love you


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

rayer:Hugs and prayers to you and Sadie! It is great that you have the alternative doctor in your court to help with Sadie! Differing opinions are certainly helpful in seeking healing.

Prayers for healing for Sadie! :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all SO much for your continued prayers. Sadie had her weekly vitamin C IV today and did well. The vet upped the dose a little since she’s done well with it, and we’re going to go to twice a week starting next week. Her weight was the same, and I’m disappointed she hadn’t gained more, but at least she’s not losing anymore right now. We’re keeping at it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been waiting all day for your post Allison, the fact that Sadie is doing well with IV and she hasn't lost weight is wonderful. My prayers are for all three of you, but especially Sadie. Let's rejoice tonight, Thank you Lord for being with little Sadie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Sadie and my prayers go out to the both of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad she's holding her own.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in on Sadie, hugs to you Allison


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Allison, I'm not around SM much - and I'm just seeing this...I'm so sorry to hear what Sadie is going through...it so hard as our pups get older...remember the good old days here when we all just had fun? 

I'll be checking back in on you to see how Sadie is doing.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

It's such a comfort to have the support of each of you. Thank you! Sadie is still holding her own, but she's had some diarrhea today. So many potential causes it's hard to pinpoint. I gave her a little extra probiotic and I'm hoping it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Allison, I'm very sorry to hear about poor Sadie.

I really hope she'll do better soon, it's so hard to know they aren't fine. 

Love your girls and sending lots of good well wishes to your little girl and hugs to you and Susie!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

These are the hardest words I have ever had to write. Princess Sadie Grace passed on to Heaven on Wednesday, October 1st at 1:30 pm. She was SUCH a little fighter, but it became too much. She took a sudden turn for the worse on Wednesday afternoon, and I could not let her suffer. Her original vet who's cared for her since she was a puppy dropped everything and rushed to the house to end her struggle so Sadie could pass at home. I really don't have any other words. Her loss is indescribable. She was a month shy of her 12th birthday. Susie, her half sister and 2 years older, seems a little lost right now. I know how she feels. I kept waiting to come back and post an update in hopes of having good news as her treatments progressed. Coming here now and writing these words doesn't even seem real. I'm still just numb. 

Thank you to each one who took the time to say a prayer for Sadie and pass along words of support. I appreciate it tremendously. 

Sadie, my precious baby, I will love you every day of my life. :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry! I know how hard it is to lose your baby and hope that memories of the love she had for will comfort you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to learn of the loss of your beautiful little Sadie. They certainly leave their precious little paw prints on our hearts. Hugs to you and Susie in the coming days as you learn to live without your beloved Sadie Grace's presence in your lives.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news...please know you are in my thoughts


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Allison!! I am so sorry to hear this, you must be devastated. :grouphug: RIP little Sadie, hope you get together with our beautiful fluffs on rainbow bridge. :crying:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Susie and Sadie together were such a joy to read about and see their beautiful beds and clothes and how you had them dressed and their room decorated so that they were just alike. Such well loved babies. Rest in peace sweet little Sadie, we will miss you too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how sad you must be. Sadie was an angel on earth who has returned to heaven to wait for you there.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Allison, I am so sorry to hear of sweet Sadie girls passing. RIP Sadie Grace.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Allison, I am just reading this post today. I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Sadie. I hope you can take comfort in all of the happy times that you had with her.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It is so very hard to lose them.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Allison, I am new here and did not see your post until this afternoon. I am so very sorry for you and your little Susie, I know that the hole in both of your hearts is impossible to fill. I really believe that God has a place in heaven for our babies and your little Sadie is there now and will never again feel pain. I know that the decision you had to make was an excruciating one but it was the only way you could help her.
I am so sorry for you and I am praying that God will comfort you in the coming days and months.
Debbie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Allison, my heart is breaking for you ... and, for precious Susie, too. I am so sorry.

I fondly remember the picture of Sadie and Susie together in their beautifully decorated room with the adorable twin beds. That was always one of my favorite pictures of your beautiful girls.

Although it does not take away the pain you are feeling now ... at least darling Sadie was able to be in her own home with you when she took her last breath. I pray that you may find some comfort in that.

I pray that God and your angels bless you with peace, comfort, and strength during this very sad time in your life. I also pray that you feel Sadie's angelic spirit surround you with love.

Please give Susie some gentle hugs from her Auntie Marie. And, healing hugs and love for you, sweet Allison.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss such sad news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Allison, I'm so sorry for your loss of Sadie Grace. So many of us have been there and truly understand the pain and sorrow you are feeling. Big hugs for you and Susie and know we are in our thoughts ands prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Allison I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. RIP Sweet Sadie Grace.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for talking with me and comparing once again about another dreaded cancer  . I know our girls are together now and are happy and playing together. I am so sorry you went through this too as it was horrific what we went through this past week and it happened so rapidly. 

God Speed to our little girls. Maybe Demi went the day before so she could meet Sadie and be her sister in heaven and comfort her. 

There has to be some reason our lives have paralleled twice with both our girls maybe this is why 

hugs my friend and know you are not alone in your sadness


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:I love you dear friend, may our Lord Jesus hold you close and wipe your tears.
Sadie honey I will always remember you
I'm so sorry


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss Allison. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - I'm so very sorry. I didn't see this until tonight and reading Debbie's post about Demi. I'm just in shock. Such a loss. I know they're both in heaven chasing each other and sleeping wrapped around each other. You and your vet made the hardest choice ever but all for Sadie not selfishly because you didn't want to let her go. Sending you and Susie big hugs and hope you will stay around on SM for a while. :grouphug:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Sweet, healing thoughts going out to you and Susie.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

So sorry for this loss. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Sadie.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am just now seeing this. So sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I want to thank you all for your support. It's going to take me time to wrap my head around all this and come to terms, but it's a comfort to know I'm not alone in the process, and that Sadie was loved and will be remembered by many.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you a lot of love and healing vibes.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S........So sadden to hear this has happened:crying 2:

A........And she was so beautiful, I always admired the pictures of her and Susie, like twins:tender::tender:

D........"Don't despair Mommy" I hear her saying:no2:

I........."I am in good hands now" "I am in God's hands":amen:

E.........Eternally loved, and now she is an angel:innocent:



Allison, I just found out about your loss and the pain is so real to me:crying:






*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allison, I'm here for you:wub:


----------

